# To much exercise?



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an 11 week old pup, and I'm a huge hiker, she has TONS of energy and has been really good on 3 mile walks my question, is that to long to walk a puppy? It actually doesn't had much of an effect on her, but I'm curious about doing damage to her as she grows, advice? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm new to GSD's still but I'd say that's too far for an 11 week old pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't walk/hike 3 miles with an 11 week old pup.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would and have walked that far with every single puppy and foster puppy I've ever had. Walking will not hurt a pup. My Chama (who lived to be 14+) was going on backpacking trips at that age (and hiking full days).


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a little too much IMO.... My pup is 7 months and I don't walk him more than 2 miles. 

I like jogging and the outdoors but my pup is still young. As he gets older I'll begin to increase the distance accordingly.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My pups at 8 weeks were hiking that long.... 

As long as your not pushing your puppy, stopping when they stop and allowing the pup to at his/her own pace, I don't see an issue.

It's forced exercise that is the issue. 

My pups at 11 weeks were going on all-day hikes on pretty rough terrain and enjoying every minute of it. I kept an eye on them and their condition but usually I tired before they did.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree that some pups can hike that distance. Let the pup set the speed and prepare to cut a planned hike short should the pup show behavior that indicates it's not liking the walk anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I started doing 3 mile walks with my puppy when he was 14 weeks old.

I am sure he could have done 3 miles at 11 weeks of age as well. 

If your puppy is keeping up with you and not dragging behind then I would think it's ok. 

Does your puppy have all of it's shots though? I think we finished our last round of shots at 13 or 14 weeks of age.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

when we go hiking I take the long lead and let Roxy set the pace. If I feel she's getting tired I ask her if she's ready to go home...if she is she turns around and we leave..if she's not ready she keeps going..this is how I've been doing hikes since we brought her home..she's now 9 months and I still pretty much let her set the pace.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't force her, she starts running! And gradually slows down and I normally have her on 15 foot training lead and just kind of let her do her thing, I give lots of breaks and plenty of water and she loves it, she carries tree branches the entire way  also If she gets tired I carry her, that's not an issue I only want what's best, also she's up to date on everything, not finished with vaccines yet but is where she should be, we hike the AT and rarely pass other dogs or people for that matter
















Thank you for your advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

That's adorable! :wub:


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

LOL Love the pic of her in the backpack that is awesome!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Liz&Anna said:


> I don't force her, she starts running! And gradually slows down and I normally have her on 15 foot training lead and just kind of let her do her thing, I give lots of breaks and plenty of water and she loves it, she carries tree branches the entire way  also If she gets tired I carry her, that's not an issue I only want what's best, also she's up to date on everything, not finished with vaccines yet but is where she should be, we hike the AT and rarely pass other dogs or people for that matter
> View attachment 135442
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is a very lucky puppy, in my opinion. :wild:


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you!! We carry her if she tired hahah and she fits in the pack and doesn't squirm or anything, I actually think she enjoys it....though she won't fit in there forever hahah, we went hiking yesterday here are a few more pics























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

